# Berry Wednesday?



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

taking the little lady up there tomorrow(wed.) any thoughts?Will be shore fishing as she is afraid of boats(long story) Solder Creek side or any thoughts? Thanks. Dunkem


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Guess nobody wants to give anything up:? Think we will try solder creek side.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good choice Dunkem. West side of the dam arm is a good, but popular spot. Parking fee in that area with a restroom available..


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Thanks Sawsman! got there a little late,but got down the west side of the arm.Brought home 3 bows.They were just hitting the bait lightly so you had to be ready,missed many. Also cayght and released 3 cuts,which hit hard.(wife caught a 20 incher,and I thought she was going to @@@@ herself when I let it go.She had 3 things to do for the trip and bringing the camera was 1 of them.Well guess what?End of story.heres a pict of the bows after we got home.Little beat up from the cooler.They were liking worm and mello.I tried all kinds of hardware and got nothing on it.So today I was a cheese chucker.--\\O


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

sawsman said:


> Good choice Dunkem. West side of the dam arm is a good, but popular spot. Parking fee in that area with a restroom available..


I gave him that exact spot via google earth coords on that "other website"  Its a good spot, my 2nd choice if I had to fish from shore.

Glad you did good Dunkem, hope your wife had fun as well!

-DallanC


----------

